
Ask HN: Your Thoughts on a Customer Success tool we are building - ravivyas
We are building a tool where we plan to integrate website analytics, product usage analytics, support and email data into one place to get a complete view of the user. Looking to target growth, success and marketing folks.<p>Would you be interested in Beta testing the product?
======
skprasad
Yes. Would be extremely interested.

